# What kind of Power Supply?



## Brodie1310 (Mar 13, 2010)

Hey, I'm going to try and build a computer, but I haven't ever done it before. I've done a bit of research and from what I can tell these parts should work together, and I've already ordered the case. I'm planning on buying the rest as I can afford it.

* Case- 11-Bay ATX Transparent Plastic Computer Case w/3 LED Fans
* Motherboard- ASUS P6T-DELUXE-V2
* CPU- Intel Core i7 920 2.66GHz
* RAM- 2x Kingston 2GB DDR3 1333 MHz RAM KVR1333D3N9/2G Desktop
* Graphics Card- ATI Radeon HD 5850
* Sound Card- Creative Sound Blaster 5.1
* HDD- Seagate Barracuda 7200 1TB 1000GB SATA Hard Disk Drive

So I was just wondering what kind of power supply I would need, because the case doesn't come with one. Also if theres anything I might of missed besides a CD/DVD drive then could you please point it out.

Thanks, Brodie


----------



## jobob1 (Jan 15, 2009)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139009 The 750 will work also but this is a good price.


----------



## Armymanis (Feb 19, 2010)

This is linked to a page all about power supplies. I suggest reading this before doing anything. I know its a long read, but very helpful. http://www.techsupportforum.com/f210/power-supply-information-and-selection-192217.html

Sorry, I don't know how to shorten the link yet!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The 750W is the best bang for buck and it would be fine with a 5850 GPU.
You could drop the sound card. New Mobo's have very adequate onboard sound. 
OCZ-G.Skill-Corsair are better choices for performance RAM.
Cases are definitely a personal choice but the transparent ones are not a good thing.
They hold heat and scratch very easily.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

you have the wrong ram sticks for the P6T; your intended motherboard uses triple channel memory 

personally I think the i7-920 is wasted overkill, the i5-750 is just as fast, cheaper, uses two sticks of memory instead of triple sticks

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=computer+building&search_type=&aq=f


----------



## Brodie1310 (Mar 13, 2010)

Welll I'm from Australia, so I think newegg is outta the question for parts. But I decided on the Antec TruePower Quattro 850W TPQ-850. From the reviews it seems like a decent PSU. 

Thanks for pointing out the RAM won't fit, I also changed it to KINGSTON 6GB DDR3 1600MHZ KHX12800D3K3/6GX CL9 RAM, which I searched and apparently it's compatible as someone else has used it.

I also decided on a cheap sony SATA CD/DVD drive as all I'll really need it for is installing the OS, will this work? 

I dropped the sound card because I didn't realise it had good onboard sound, before coming here I'd actually done very little research, thanks for all your help.

This is the case http://www.geeks.com/details.asp?invtid=CLRCAS-3LED-N . Unfortunatly I didn't research before I bought it, and have already payed for it so it's too late to go back, is that enough fans or is there anyway to install more?

And as for the CPU, I want the i7 pretty much for bragging rights  and I don't mind paying for the triple channel memory.


Thanks for everyones help with all of this, really appreciate it.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

looks good


make sure you get the i7-930 its the replacment for the i7-920 which just got bumped from its price point

http://www.techpowerup.com/tags.php?tag=Core+i7+930


----------



## Brodie1310 (Mar 13, 2010)

Case arrived today and the PSU is on it's way... I plan to buy the motherboard tonight, just one quick question though... Dont know if I should start another thread or not

Is the ATI Radeon HD 5850 the same as the XFX Radeon HD5850 XXX Edition? They seem to be the same, but i can't seem to find much on the XFX one except it can be overclocked higher or something? Not too sure... But I can get the XFX one cheaper on sale then the ATI, so if it's the same or better I wanna get it while it's cheap


----------



## guitarzann (Jun 18, 2009)

the diffrence between the normal and xxx edition is the xxx edition has been tested by xfx to ensure it will overclock well.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

ATI Radeon is the chipset manufacturer. Any other names are added by the card manufacturer/retailer. Personally, I would go with Sapphire or PowerColor brand.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

the XFX cards are decent but their warranty and support is less than stellar (hassle)


----------



## Brodie1310 (Mar 13, 2010)

Ok last question  Instead of the p6t deluxe, would the ASUS Sabertooth 55i be alright? Besides only supporting dual channel memory it seems to have basically the same features but is a bit cheaper...


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

the saber tooth is a soket 1156 board the i7-920 needs a socket 1366

if you want to save money without losing real world performance; then go with the Asus P7P55D board and the i7-860 cpu

the i7-860 will keep pace with the 920 in gaming and most often does better; the second generation turbo mode of the 860 is improved over the 920


----------



## Brodie1310 (Mar 13, 2010)

So would the sabertooth and the i7 860 with 4gb of 2000mhz ram and the 5850 be fairly decent for gaming?


----------



## hhnq04 (Mar 19, 2008)

Brodie1310 said:


> So would the sabertooth and the i7 860 with 4gb of 2000mhz ram and the 5850 be fairly decent for gaming?


I think you'd be pleased with that setup, yes.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Brodie1310 said:


> So would the sabertooth and the i7 860 with 4gb of 2000mhz ram and the 5850 be fairly decent for gaming?




much better than "fairly decent" it would be as top notch performance without trowing wasted money around chasing capability you cant really harness = triple channel memory and over priced motherboards


----------



## Brodie1310 (Mar 13, 2010)

Okayy so farr I have the case, PSU, fan controller and motherboard... I did end up going with the sabertooth 55i and will get the i7 860...

I don't understand PCI slots and the different types, If I have the 5850 and this wifi card, will I have enough slots left for this tuner? Thanks for all your help, would've made alot of mistakes if it wasn't for you guys...


----------



## guitarzann (Jun 18, 2009)

that motherboard has 2 pci slots so yes, you do have room for both cards


----------



## Brodie1310 (Mar 13, 2010)

But theres 3 cards there? The 5850, wifi and the tuner


----------



## guitarzann (Jun 18, 2009)

the 5850 goes in a pci-e slot; diffrent from a pci slot. so long as your placement of the 5850 does not block any pci slots, you will be just fine.


----------



## Brodie1310 (Mar 13, 2010)

Okayy, I've ordered alll the parts and I have them all except the CPU, GPU, RAM and I got an aftermarket CPU cooler... I ended up buying 2 500gb harddrives which I'm going to use in Raid 0 if its easy enough to configure. I'm putting the hard drives in the case now and was wondering if I can put the harddrives above each other without leaving a gap in between... Will this cause too much heat or will it be alright. If I put a gap between them it covers a bit of one of the fans, is this a problem? 

Thanks


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

It is better to leave some space between the Hdd's but if that is not an option then you can do as you have described. 
RAID is of no use on a home based PC and, in RAID 0, if/when one drives fails all data is lost.


----------



## Brodie1310 (Mar 13, 2010)

Okay, I have all the parts now annd I can't get it to post. Final parts where the i7 860, sabertooth 55i and HD 5850

First try the CPU LED came on, meaning there was an issue with the CPU, I removed it and it still didn't work and after a few times it just started working? Anyway next the dram LED came on, I pressed the memok button and the light went off, I've tried with both 1 and 2 of the RAM sticks, and switched it with the one stick. The VGA light was never on and I can't find any problems with it. I've taken it out of the case like shown and now no error lights are on, and everything has power but theres still no signal to the monitor, which I assume means its not posting.


----------



## Brodie1310 (Mar 13, 2010)

Oh also I have Patriot PGV34G2000ELK 4GB (2x2GB) DDR3 RAM


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU

Test on the bench
Remove EVERYTHING fro the case.
Set the motherboard on a non conductive surface. The motherboard box is perfect for this. DO NOT PLACE THE MOTHERBOARD ON THE STATIC BAG! It can actually conduct electricity! 
Install the CPU and heat sink. 
Install 1 stick of RAM.
Install the video card and attach the power supply connection(s) to the card if your card needs it.
Connect the monitor to the video card.
Connect the power supply to the motherboard with both the 24pin main ATX Power connection and the separate 4 or 8 pin power connection.
Connect power to the power supply.
Do NOT connect ANYTHING else. Make sure you have the power connector on the CPU fan connected.
Use a small screwdriver to momentarily short the power switch connector on the motherboard. Consult your motherboard manual to find which two pins connect to your case's power switch. Then touch both pins with a screwdriver to complete the circuit and boot the system.

If all is well, it should power up and you should get a display. Then assemble the parts into the case and try again. If the system now fails to boot, you have a short in the case and need to recheck your motherboard standoffs.

If the system does not boot after this process, then you most likely have a faulty component. You'll need to swap parts, start with the power supply, until you determine what is defective


----------



## Brodie1310 (Mar 13, 2010)

Mobo: Asus Sabertooth 55i
CPU: Intel i7 860
RAM: Patriot PGV34G2000ELK 4GB (2x2GB) DDR3 RAM
GPU: XFX 5850 Black Edition
PSU: Antec TruePower Quattro 850W 


I did the bench test and nothing worked still, I think one of my parts is DOA... But I don't know which part. They all have warranty but the supplier says for each part I send back that ISNT fault, I have to pay 20 bucks for them to test and then postage and handling each way. They will only replace and pay for postage on the faulty component soo I need to find out which part it is, but I have no spare parts to test with.


----------

